# Master Link Stuck...very stuck



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

Ive been trying to get the master link off my chain for the last hour. So far I broke a pair of needle nose pliers, a hexkey, and a screwdriver. Its a two piece type with one pin on each side. Something like this









Any ideas? Im about to throw the whole bike out the window....


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

just use a chain link tool and break both pins. Then go buy a replacement.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

or get a master link pliers I have one and use it all the time it's very quick at opening the master link.
Park Tool Co. » MLP-1 : Master Link Pliers : Chain


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally got it. Used some wire and wrapped it around the link and pulled like crazy. My god....it would have been faster to take the whole chain apart and put it all back together again. Im going to have to pick up those master link pliers.....


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

whatthefunk said:


> Ive been trying to get the master link off my chain for the last hour. So far I broke a pair of needle nose pliers, a hexkey, and a screwdriver. Its a two piece type with one pin on each side. Something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use two sets of needle-nose pliers. The Trick is to squeeze the plates together with one set, while using another set (with really fine jaws, so you can fit them between the plates) to apply pressure on the pins/rollers on either end. The link should squeeze together, then you twist the second set to free the plates from the pins. If the link is really dirty, that can make it difficult as well, so soak it down with WD40. And remember to de-tension the chain before you try to remove the link.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

The problem with pliars is they don't squeeze parallel so they slip off. Try 2 screwdrivers and squeeze them with 2 pliars top and bottom. Then you can squeeze the link parallel.

I made myself a set of link pliars from a pair of dog toenail clippers. Took a dremmel and ground it down to fit between the links and a round groove so it doesn't slip off. Links pop right open.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Connex link*

Connex by Wippermann - Connectors - Connex link - bicycle chain connector, tool-free, 10-speed, 9-speed, 8-speed, bicycle chain, derailleur chain, mountain bike chain, bmx chain, racing bike chain, trekking bike, city bike, chain, gear system, 10-spe


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had this same issue with master links in the past. Do yourself a favor and get the tool linked below.



ezdoesit said:


> Park Tool Co. » MLP-1 : Master Link Pliers : Chain


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Back when I worked at the LBS I learned a trick that works every time. Use a pair of channel lock pliers. Pinch the chain exposing the quick link. Pliers will be flat, parallel with the ground. The angle of the pliers nose allows you to put pressure on the proper sides of the quick link and leaves a small gap so the link can snap apart.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The SRAM 10 speed quick links can be difficult to get off. I have used the two driver or allen wrench method as illustrated in a previous post and also the channel lock method describe by ZenC. I then modified an old crimper into link pliers using a grinder. Finally, I got the Park link pliers. They all worked, but the last worked the best and is least likely to damage the link allowing it to be reused, which I do, for the life of the chain, removing and reinstalling it 8-10 times over the life of the chain for thorough cleaning or when packing the bike into a case for traveling. YMMV


----------



## BigDweeb (Jun 26, 2007)

EZ et al - thanks for the tip on the Master Link Pliers. $14.49 on Amazon with free shipping if you are a Prime member (which I am addicted to).

Amazon.com: Park Tool MLP-1 Master Link Pliers: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

whatthefunk said:


> Im about to throw the whole bike out the window....


What size is the bike?


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Reusable?*

Some master links are not meant to be reusable. The Connex link is. You can easily undo the Connex link with your hands. I use Connex chains as well. I'm using an expensive one:

2013 Wippermann Connex 10SX 6.05mm Stainless Chain - Competitive Cyclist

that has stainless links and nickel plated outer links. It costs $80 but this summer I used it and Prolink chain lube and my chain is only showing 25% wear on my Park chain stretch tool after about 3,500 miles. I've used these chains for many years and always liked them.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

KMC Chain Master Link Tool : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique

One tool opens, the other closes...


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

By the standards of this group, I'm a below average mech. I have always hated the conex links because they were harder for me to break apart than to just use a chain tool. But I just finished breaking apart a worn chain that had a conex link using the tips. Just wanted to say thanks.


----------

